

DIY HTML-based prototyping for microcontrollers open source project - agi

What do you think of my DIY HTML-based prototyping for microcontrollers open source project?<p>https://github.com/Agilart/Agilart-Run-Time<p>Do you think the documentation is ok? 
That's my first real Github project, any suggestions, comments, advices, best practises are very welcome!
======
coderdude
This sounds awesome but I can't get to the page from my phone. You should
delete this submission and resubmit it as a link with 'Show HN' at the
beginning of the title.

~~~
agi
done, here it is - <https://github.com/Agilart/Agilart-Run-Time>

